# First thoughts on the Iron Warriors Omnibus



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

I've only just started reading Storm of Iron.... but oh my god is it awesome!! I love the iron Warriors, and they were my favourite legion before this, but they just get better and better. I can't wait to read the rest of the omnibus, and I will definitely review it when I get back from my holiday. Honestly, this is my first omnibus, and in my opinion one of the best, though further reading will reveal whether you need to read the Ultramarines novels in order to understand some of the short stories.

From what I've read though, it's awesome so far, kudos to Graham Mcneill!


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't have the omnibus, but I've read Storm. It is awesome, really exciting and suspenseful till the end, best stand alone 40k book I've read. It really manage to present both sides in conflict in interesting way and make you uncertain for who to root for and who will win.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

storm of iron was an excellent book! It's a shame that Graham McNeil went in the direction of Ultramarines, rather than Iron Warriors. Though he did retain his character Honsou, shame there was no second or third book after Storm of Iron...


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

It is the best book I think I've ever read. Storm of Iron got me into reading more and more BL novels as well as forcing me to start an army for the hobby (Iron warriors of course). I have to say while there are several excellent BL books, and many fairly good ones, Storm of Iron will always be the best in my mind. I think I've read it 15 times...


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, it seems Storm of Iron has a high pedigree  I just got past the Titans bit and I know what you mean, the book is amazing, and definitely my favourite BL novel. Hopefully the rest of the omnibus is just as good!

Just to let you guys know, when I'm published by Black Library, I will write a novel about the Iron Warriors, cause they are so awesome!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Wow, it seems Storm of Iron has a high pedigree  I just got past the Titans bit and I know what you mean, the book is amazing, and definitely my favourite BL novel. Hopefully the rest of the omnibus is just as good!
> 
> Just to let you guys know, when I'm published by Black Library, I will write a novel about the Iron Warriors, cause they are so awesome!


I think Storm of Iron was such a well told story with interesting characters that the book deserves a follow up...an not just in short stories - a proper continuation of the story


----------

